# help in Lapeer



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm not usually on this section. I have a friend that wounded a buck. He just called me asking if I knew anyone that has a dog that blood trails deer? I don't, so I figured I'd try the next best thing. This website. 
So if you or if you know anyone that does, can you please P.M. a way to get ahold of them.

Thanks


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Look in the deer hunting forum there is a guy listed that has a tracking dog.
Good luck


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Will do, I just had another member P.M. a name and phone number, which I quickly sent to my friend.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Pointerguy said:


> Look in the deer hunting forum there is a guy listed that has a tracking dog.
> Good luck


That Forum is pretty huge, can you tell me where abouts I can look, to save time.

Thanks


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope this helps


*Rob Miller*
w/trained tracking dog
Blog: scouttracker.blogspot.com
Linden, Mi
(810)240-4891


*Dave Crispin*
Rackhead
Springport, Mi
Cell (517)745-3510
Dont have a dog but have tracked several deer. Love to track and love to help people recover animals. Am available most anytime. Am willing to travel around 20 miles or so, more if a little gas $ is offer. Otherwise I work for free.


*Mike Dixon*
Fishous
Whitehall, MI
Muskegon County
231-206-5955
Available days and nights - NO dog but willing to help track."



*Pez gallo*
Chad
734-637-6768
Southern MI
Have a young dog that I am training not the best yet, but am working with him.

*TrekJeff*
Jeff Ehrhart
Dog "Zack" Lab Chow 13 years old but a great nose
If I'm available I'll be glad to help, no cost.
I'm in Genesee TWSP, if you need me, you'll have to pick me up as I don't drive.
810-965-3320


*Jim Mayer*
Have a 7mth old dachshund that has been bred for blood trailing in training right now.
I live in the U.P. in Rudyard which is right between Soo and St. Ignace of I-75
Willing to travel if available
906-440-3516
email- [email protected] 

*Byron Shea*
"Buck"
248-766-2392
[email protected]
Lake Orion area

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Tracking a Wounded Whitetail - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154603#ixzz14p7kVeOY​


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you very much. I'll send the message to my friend.

Much appreciation, the amount of help / support is typical of the great people on this website.

Thanks to all.


----------

